# STRANGE behavior after vaccinations



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

So Bella is almost 12 weeks now and I took her to the vet today for her third round of shots. She also got two pills for roundworms. She got the shots around 11 and the pills around 12. She slept for a bit then woke up around 2, and ever since she woke up she has been extremely restless, normally she is very good in her crate, waits patiently in there chews her bone etc until it is time to come out but she has been barking and howling non stop while in there, I spent most of the day up until this point 1130 pm with her outside RUNNING playing etc to tire her out she has gotten more excersise today than she ever has but when I return her to her crate she howls and cries and she peed in the crate twice minutes after putting her back in while standing there crying didn't squat or anything and she has only had one accident in the crate in the last few weeks and that was when I didn't get up early enough in the morning to take her out. Is this some kind of reaction to the vaccinations she got or the worm pills? It is soo out of character she would have normally passed out a long time ago....very worried specially the peeing herself thing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

at ANY time during her carrying on in the crate did you let her out? and have you called your vet to ask them about her new behavior? It could be a reaction to all the stuff they put in her system or it could be she's just being a punk butt puppy or she could have a UTI.. really could be any number of things. call your vet and ask them.


----------



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

No I never let her out except for the times she pissed herself, which she did again after I posted this. It is now morning and she did well in her crate overnight we will see how she acts today...I don't think the vet is there today but I will call later and see


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

How many vaccines was she given at one time?? I hate these vets that want to just keep vaccinating our puppies whether they need it or not. And I used to work at vets and would see sick puppies from no vaccines. But there is a limit to what the body can handle at one time. I have only given my pups two rounds of Distemper/Parvo only. And now they have had a rabbies vaccine. And that is it and they are almost 6 mos. They have been dewormed, inbetween too, but not the same time as vaccines.

I am thinking that maybe she really had to go and you just didnt get that signal from her. If you were playing with her, and she didnt stop to think she had to go until things were calm in the crate, that is why she peed in the crate. My puppies will do that too. I have an indoor/outdoor pen for them. If we are in the yard playing, they dont stop to potty. As soon as i put them back in their pen, their mind is not focused on playing and they potty.


----------



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good thoughts Dawn! However she was so riled up all day she just wouldn't settle down and she would whine while running around like something was bothering her and she just couldn't relax. I am now pretty convinced it had something to do with all the vaccines (i will look at the list and see what she got) and the worming because today she is back to her normal self. I went up to take a nap with my baby and had my kids put her in the crate and came down an hour and a half later and she was just laying there in her crate like she normally does and licked my hand when I came to greet her but didn't get riled up or bark. Maybe it was a combo of the meds and the whole vet visit etc..I'm glad I didn't do the heart worm pill and the front line yesterday as well geez...Anyone elses dog acted weird after vaccines?


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I would wonder if the worming meds might have given her tummy cramps? did she have loose stool? I see where you say she is back to normal but be aware next time that she might act differently again


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would let the vet know the next time you are in there about her reaction. Remind them the next time she has any vaccines as well. This could have been a mild reaction and she may never have another or she could have a worse one next time. I personally would not allow them to give her all the vaccines at once again after her reaction. Better safe than sorry, jmo.


----------

